

Who puked in my browser? - Choppen5
http://blog.prizzm.com/who-puked-in-my-browser

======
evincarofautumn
Almost makes you wonder why we still use text-based languages for content,
formatting, and scripting. What’s wrong with transmitting compiled documents,
stylesheets, and scripts? It would make transmission faster, eliminate a lot
of parsing difficulties, and get rid of the hilarious idiocy of
“minification”.

